
Elon Musk just undercut investor confidence by cutting off analysts - kgwgk
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-05-02/tesla-earnings-raising-many-questions-interesting-or-not
======
godzillabrennus
Found this image of the highlights:
[https://imgur.com/a/fXsRt53](https://imgur.com/a/fXsRt53)

Musk needs to sleep and live like a human being for a bit. He’s acting like an
idiot.

